# Repairing a punctured BC



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got a Mares BC that has a puncture in the air bladder. The BC is pretty damn new, but it's got a slice maybe 3/8" long. Please tell me this is repairable and how. Thanks!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

If it's not at a seam you can cut a patch and glue a toothpick to center of patch after it dries inflate bc and thoroughly coat patch in glue/aqua seal, push the patch through the hole to seal from the inside release pressure enough to hold the patch but not push it back through after it dries remove toothpick and then patch outside.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

It's pretty much like fixing a tire. Just be aware that you're dealing with life support equipment, and make sure that you have a back up plan and you're prepared to deal with it if it fails underwater.

http://www.amazon.com/XS-Scuba-BC-Repair-Kit/dp/B00DE2ITMM


----------



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

I patched one of my BC's about 3 years ago using the Aquaseal and some neoprene (inside and out). I have put well over 100 dives on the BC and still using it. Doesn't look that great but I feel confident enough to dive it. I would just conduct buddy checks at different depths to ensure the sure is good.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are badass...

I scared the living shit out of myself a lot of years ago. Two man dive on the Pete Tide.

We jump in the water, I notice a very small leak in my Octopus. No big deal, lets go...

10 minutes later, at 85 ' I check my guage and it says 50 psi. I start looking for my partner, he's 40 ' away thank goodness, and I suck NOTHING. NOTHING.

We get it sorted out, we slowly surface, My lip is sore where I kinda kept too far away...

DON'T SCREW AROUND WITH SAFETY GEAR.

Jim

A very small leak on the surface is HUUGE at 85'


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Up through the 70's nobody had BC's. You just had a backpack and had to keep swimming to not sink. A BC is a convenience, not a necessity. I dove this inoperable BC about 8x after the puncture. Now that I'm home from the trip, I'd like to fix it. 

Thanks for the repair tip.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd check with the manufacturer, ask them if they'll warranty it since it isn't that old. Just be honest and tell them how it got cut. Maybe a defect? If it's a reputable company, they should replace it free or at a reasonable price. 
I agree with JimT. Pressure can kill. If you do not cut the patch large enough, or the glue is thin or piled up in 1 area, could cause the patch to blow out from the pressures associated with depth. It's just not worth the risks. 
If the company won't replace/repair it, salvage usable parts from it, cut it severely beyond repair and trash it. This way, if someone finds it, they can't use or sell it to someone else. Save a Life, mainly yours. g/l


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

*alternate repair*

I tore a hole in my bc (scubapro) years ago. I put a manual dump valve on it (had to make the hole bigger to accommodate it). Been trouble free for years. - Ric


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Patch kits here.

http://www.massdiving.com/store/product.php?productid=16470


----------

